# New Study Proves TV Advertising Advantages Still Relevant



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

There's been a lot of buzz lately about how streaming TV and online TV options are making cable TV moot. It has a lot of marketers asking the question, what is going to happen to the good old television advertisements we've all come to know and love? Well... that _they've_ all come to love. Here's a curve ball though, a recent study done by _Visible World_ tells us that TV advertising advantages are not only here for the long run, they are actually continuing to grow and improve.








*What the study tells us about advertising trends*

Basically, the study surveyed approximately 10 billion TV viewing records (which, were completely anonymous) and it indicates that television advertising is not going anywhere; in fact, it has the potential to grow into an even bigger powerhouse than it already is. 

The focus of the study was whether or not each consumer purchased a product after seeing several advertisements that were targeted appropriately. The results are in and a whopping 70% increase in comparison to overall campaign results was seen in the viewership.

*What this means for all of us regular folk?*

In essence, this means that TV advertising is here to stay. Love it, hate it; either way, the big companies who are using television marketing to reach audiences across the world are going to keep trying to do just that. Why? Because 70% is a big increase in conversion, and is something that most companies just aren't willing to give up.

*The upside of the survey*

The one great thing for consumers that was discussed throughout the study was the fact that well targeted ads specifically increased the profitability of the TV ads. It's great news because the study gives marketers more incentive to not just pitch random products to us; instead, marketing experts are going to have to work harder and focus on how the TV advertising advantages can help the consumer directly.

We're growing further and further away from "spammy" advertisement model as technology (and people) seem to be getting smarter, so our future is definitely heading in the right direction. Who knows at this point, our kids may even be watching commercials that don't even feel like commercials. Imagine a world in which you weren't rushing to the "fast forward" button just to get through the awful commercials during your favorite TV drama.

_Sources:_
Visible World Study


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Of course tv advertisements are here to stay. How else can the tv channels make money? It is all about the money in the end, right? Follow the money as they say! lol. 

Even for streaming, there are advertisements for the free option and for the one's where you pay, will the monthly subscription pays for those missing advertisement dollars.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, it seems self evident that targeted advertising is going to be more effective. I am skeptical of any "research" that is claimed to "prove" something or that is sponsored by someone who benefits from the conclusions.

Actually, the conclusion is that targeted marketing is more effective than general marketing, not that TV advertising is more relevant than other marketing types.


From the link in the post:
"The research effort was led by Visible World, a leading provider of TV advertising technology and applications"

I would suggest linking to the white paper that is the source of the article and sticking to the facts of that source if we are reporting news.


----------

